# Painting a gun



## mullet 87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Have any you painted a gun before. I seen one done and it looked like they used the three can spray paint kit. I have a cheap muzzle loader and want to do the metal and stock. Any suggestions like clean the metal with something. Thanks


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Did it to a Remington 700... just cleaned the gun real well before and it turned out great.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Codslayer (Mar 2, 2012)

Have you thought about camo dipping, the guy at ultimate skulls might be able to help.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Go to auto zany and buy yourself some brake cleaner, spray everything you wish to paint, don't touch it, and paint away...


----------



## mullet 87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks mullet hunter thats what I was looking for.


----------



## evan (May 11, 2012)

BE forewarned that even cheap Krylon from walmart is tough to get off if you change your mind.


----------



## stickmyshare (Jun 11, 2008)

evan said:


> BE forewarned that even cheap Krylon from walmart is tough to get off if you change your mind.


0000 steel wool saturated in gun oil will take the paint off.

if you get bug spray on your hands turkey hunting, you'll need to repaint whatever part you touch.


----------

